# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  بعض ذكرياتي في المدرسة (صور)

## أحلى الأقدار

*مرحبا يا كراميشي  الحلوين .. 

زمان ما شفتوني هون .. كيفكو ؟؟ هذاك اليوم روحت عند اهلي طبعا امي الله  يخليها ويحفظها يارب اكتر شي بتكرهه انها تكب ورقة او دفتر او كتاب عشان  هيك عنا مكتبة محتفظه امي فيها بكتب من ايام الستينات , طبعا القعدة بين  الكتب والدفاتر عشان تدور ذكرياتك بدها يوم كامل حتى تقدر تلقى اللي بدك  اياه  بس ما كذبت خبر رحت لقيت بعض  الاشياء وهاي الدفعة الأولى اللي بحتفظ فيها لحد عام 1997 - بس للاسف  شهاداتي ما لقيتهم حكتلي ماما انهم موجودين بس بدك تدور عليهم !! وانشاء  الله المرة الجاي راح اجيبهم شهاداتي بالصف التاني والثالث والرابع والخامس  طبعا بتحكوا عن سنوات (86-87-88-89-90-91) بس جبت بعض الأشياء لحد الصف  الأول ثانوي والصور تتحدث عن نفسها ..


أقدم صورة للملك حسين رحمة الله عليه يمكن هاي من السبعينات او الستينات ما  بعرف متى بالضبط





بدون تعليق الجزء السفلي من المكتبة : 







التجليد أيام زمان  كان عبارة عن شمع وورق بني


شكل الدفاتر زمان هاد دفتر 64 ورقة كان سعره 55 فلس يا بلاش




لوحة الحروف لساتها عايشة .. الجهة العربية





الجهة الانجليزية من لوحة الحروف




كتاب الصف السادس الانجليزي Look and say  كان في مسجل وشريط والمسجل واحد  ويلف كل المدرسة 




وهاد كتاب تعلم اللغة الانجليزية من اقدم الكتب اللي عندي بس مش مدرسي ..  مرجع




قصة اللغة الانجليزي (قصص مختلفة باللغة الانجليزية للصف العاشر)




كتاب الانجليزي الصف الثامن 




وهاد الورك بوك - اكتر كتاب كنا نكرهه




كتاب التعبير - يتحدث عن نفسه العربي كانت 3 كتب مطالعة ونصوص وتطبيقات  لغوية وتعبير




كتاب التطبيقات اللغوية




كتاب الحاسوب للصف العاشر ايام ما كانت الكمبيوترات على نظام دوس يعني  عالتنك
مين بتذكر لغة اللوغو - قلم يمحو امام خلف وراء مش عارف شو .. هاد الكتاب




أحد المراجع اللي كنت ادرسها وهو مرجع انجليزي مترجم للعربي باللهجة  المصرية




كتاب الرياضيات الاول ثانوي




مجلة قديمة لجامعة اليرموك بتاريخ 5 تشرين الثاني 1980




وهاي صورة ثاني للمجلة




اليرموك كمان وكمان



التعليق حلو جدا



**مجلة علمية  شهرية كنت انا اعملها ونصورها ونوزعها عالطلاب وبخط ايدي .. شوفي خطي ما  احلاه 

الصف السابع : 




وهاي الصفحة الاولى




وهاد دفتر كنت اخربش عليه وانا عمري 3 سنوات لسه في بقايا منه سنة 1984




أول ما طلعوا الدسكات كان هيك حجمهم يا حرام 750 كيلوبايت يعني اقل من 1  ميجا 




شهادة الجيش الشعبي 1997 قبل 13 سنة





وهاد انا .. شفتوني ما ازكاني  هاي الصورة يمكن بال 1987 او 88  في استديو بيروتي ب اربد


*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو احلى الاقدارررررررررر
لغة اللوغو قرفتني مع اني سنة 1991 اجيت بس اشي بقرف

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا الله

فعلا شي من الماضي

بتذكرها وكنت استخدمها

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يا عيني عليك شي حلو زكرتني بايام المدرسة خاصة لما شفت كتاب الانجليزي ..
مجهود رائع .. يعطيك الف عافية .. وما سمحتلي الفرصة ارحب فيك اعذرني .. اهلا وسهلا فيك بالمنتدى .. 
سمعت انك صاحب حماده صحيح!..
تحياتي : شذى ..

----------


## تاج النساء

ذكريات حلوة كتير  :SnipeR (43):

----------


## احمد امين

يا الله مااحلى الماضي

----------

